# Faema E61 Legend process of descaling but issues with pump & Electrics. HELP!



## coffeehit78 (Oct 17, 2018)

Hi Folks,

really need some help and advice as I'm a novice and sh** seems to have hit the fan. I probably shouldn't have taken this on with so little experience but just don't have the money for engineers so had to take on myself.

Firstly I started the job just to downgrade the element and after discussions with my friend (a qualified electrician) and members of the group, decided to just take out one of the bars on the original element. I'll post some pics of the wiring I did, just incase this is one of the causes. I took out the top 2 black wires from the element and put them in separate blank terminals (taped up) incase I was to reattached at a later date and replaced the heaver duty original cable with 3 core heat resistant wire.

When I took out the element originally I found there was a lot of scale build up in the boiler so I purchased some Clean Boiler (Sulfamic acid based) as recommended by a member. So originally I thought i'd you the pump to fill the boiler and was having issues with it sucking up the water. Just presuming it was just a lack of pressure, I decided to take the element off and put the machine on it's side (recommended by another member here), which was fine but it did leak out of a few places (didn't seem to drench anything). So as it didn't quite fill up the pump was doing it's usual thing and not sucking up water so I thought I would pull the inlet hose through the machine and out the side so I could raise the water about the pump, which seems to work but started to click horrendously. Turned off the machine and tried reading up on clicking but lot's of people had conflicting ideas so went back to try once more and now the pump doesn't seem to be working and just clicking. So I'm stuck currently with a bolier full of cold Sulfamic Acid, not knowing whether it will descale and no working machine









I'll post pics of electrics and video of the clicking.

Would appreciate anyones help.

Thanks in advance Steve







I


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Not sure this helps, but what are you running it off as in a domestic plug socket or a 20amp hard wired wall junction like a cooker? and what wattage is the element ?


----------

